# Lennox trane or Rheem/ruud



## Liberator (Jan 19, 2012)

I am trying to compare the different makes & models for a hi efficiency 95% furnaces if I can't fix my old lennox that won't stay lit on the burners

I recognize that these will likely need proprietary parts to service so I am interested in info on reliability and cost of repair over the life of different brands please. Never a big fan of extended warranties nor parts plans 

I read here some say lennox is cheaper for parts over trane but are they equally reliable?

My unfinished basement would be an easy install re & re on my old lennox G16Q75 from the 80's

Consumers reports states in their polls from owners, Rheem ranks hi for reliability but the differences in reliability is minimal ie 1-2%. Based upon what you service, what would you recommend please?

Thx


----------



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

1. Lennox.............98% best on the market http://www.lennox.com/products/furnaces/SLP98V/
2. carrier
a very distant 3 rd would be trane


----------



## jasonreck71 (Jan 14, 2012)

I can tell you I have a 2 year old Ruud system and it has been nothing but trouble...spend a little extra and go better then i did

____________

Check out my Man Blog


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Ford vs Chevy
Mobil1 vs Pennzoil

(I'm a Chevy and Pennzoil guy)


----------



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

Its true......you ask 10 different people you will get 10 different answers.I have worked with/on Lennox my whole carer, I have been to the plant and seen the production, i can say with out a doubt that lennox's quality control is second to none, they strive very hard to make sure that the product they are putting out is a technically advanced as it can possibly be, and that its going to have a long and un-eventfull life. But with all that being said, in the real world, mechanical parts break, and wear out.Thats what warranty's are for I guess.


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 18, 2009)

> Never a big fan of extended warranties nor parts plans


You might check the price for a replacement ECM blower motor and reconsider your stance on that extended warranty.


----------



## veesubotee (Nov 22, 2008)

Replaced a 21 year old Rheem oversized beast with a smaller sized Rheem mod furnace (now in its 4th heating season).

The beast never missed a beat and never saw a service tech. The mod gets an annual checkup. Runs smooth as silk--solid comfort.

Oh, I forgot. When we first moved in and turned the furnace on it started to smoke. Seems the installer had shorted some wires then hid the burnt wires in an inside corner. Didn't discover the bad wires till they took the furnace out. He also did a lousy job on the ductwork (new construction).

Oh, if I knew then what I know now.

V


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Personally I believe Lennox and Trane are equally reliable and same quality and I am a Lennox dealer. I have seen 30 -35 yr old Trane ACs chugging along with their 30 -35 yr old Lennox mates and a few Carriers. After that no one else. Not sure why Trane parts are more expensive and they use a lot of proprietary parts which they chg more for vs generics ( this is in the past, now everything is proprietary) Seems like they "figure" they are better and can demand a better price but not IMO. If the dealer is sleazy or not so reputable then brand is not the issue Go with the one with the best track record even if it costs $2-300 more.

Some of these so called consumer reports are tracking all the unhappy views which can be install or poor trained tech related and not the problem of the machine. Happy people don't complain or give reports so any brand can get bashed unfairly. Unhappy people love to fill out reports and surveys.


----------



## Liberator (Jan 19, 2012)

What is the consensus on the big box retailers ie Home Depot, Costco, Lowes, Sears etc as they all seem to sub the work out to contracted HVAC installers and back up the work and furnace. Is this the best route? As I understand they place a good share of the furnaces in North America. 

I wouldn't know where to start outside of calling lennox or trane and ask who they have in my area. I think referrals would be key but don't know anybody who had done a new hi eff furnace of late

This is harder than shopping for a car where you can compare specs and performance and price


----------



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

Liberator said:


> What is the consensus on the big box retailers ie Home Depot, Costco, Lowes, Sears etc as they all seem to sub the work out to contracted HVAC installers and back up the work and furnace. Is this the best route? As I understand they place a good share of the furnaces in North America.
> 
> I wouldn't know where to start outside of calling lennox or trane and ask who they have in my area. I think referrals would be key but don't know anybody who had done a new hi eff furnace of late
> 
> This is harder than shopping for a car where you can compare specs and performance and price


 at www.lennox.com they have a dealer locator


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Currently. Rheem/Ruud is the only manufacturer that has a truely proven modulating furnace. Its been out for 15 plus years. Everyone else has only had their mod furnace out for 3 to 5 years. So long term reliability is not proven on them.

What ever brand you choose, make sure it is NOT over sized for the house. And that your duct system is big enough for it.


----------



## Liberator (Jan 19, 2012)

beenthere said:


> Currently. Rheem/Ruud is the only manufacturer that has a truely proven modulating furnace. Its been out for 15 plus years. Everyone else has only had their mod furnace out for 3 to 5 years. So long term reliability is not proven on them.
> 
> What ever brand you choose, make sure it is NOT over sized for the house. And that your duct system is big enough for it.


Thanks for the info. I was considering a modulating Ruud. My place is 2400 sf and I am in the pacific northwest with poorly insulated walls, windows and antic. Will be looking at upgrading all these shortly


----------



## hvac5646 (May 1, 2011)

Well my 2 cents: I would go with Trane because they make a much more robust furnace than any of the others.

But I am surprised that no body mention that the installation is more important than brand.

All the units mentioned (cougcarrier coughsucks) will work equally well as long as they are installed according to their individual specs.


----------



## how (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey liberator.
The two subjects guarenteed to highlight our varied preferences and opinions here are "which brand is best", closely followed by "whats the right way to clean a flame sensor".


----------



## Liberator (Jan 19, 2012)

how said:


> Hey liberator.
> The two subjects guarenteed to highlight our varied preferences and opinions here are "which brand is best", closely followed by "whats the right way to clean a flame sensor".


So I hit both subjects in my 2 threads here :thumbup:


----------



## bobinphx (Nov 25, 2011)

information information infomration. you as the consumer must gather as much as you can in order for the new system to work correctly. 
I would like to make sure that you understand that each and every install is a custom job. There is no standard install. there are easy ones and hard ones. there are well done ones and hack jobs. Educate yourself on how these systems work and what they need to best survive, including annual service. 
With that said here are the steps..... 
1. have an energy audit (blower door, ir camera etc) done by someone who will not be selling you the repairs. this will allow you to understand where you home is losing heat or cool. Fix all or some of these issues before you buy a new system. 
2. after heat loss repairs are done, have a second blower door done. this will allow you to size your new hvac system correctly. 
3. have a professional perform a manual J heat/cool load analysis. this will tell you how large or small you heating and cooling system needs to be. 
4. have a manual d analysis done to determine if you duct work is correctly sized for the heating and cooling load found in the manual j analysis. 
5. teach yourself about static pressures, register volume, throw and sound. also understand return air sizing and large media filter options. learn about the proper install processes like mastic and tape. Learn about fiber board ducts, flex ducts, sheet metal ducts etc... learn about the proper way to install things. including the electrical connections. in other words become a self trained inspector. 
6. find a contractor. dont go low, or high priced. somewhere in the middle of the road. check up on this company with the internet and or other customers, but be aware other customers may not know what a good install is. 
when its all done, sit back and enjoy the comfort!!!!
my story is that I had a 22 yo 5 ton system replaced and didnt see any change in the electical bill. we went from a 10 seer to 16 seer. I searched the internet found a lot of information. I bought a manometer, a hand held anemometer, mastic, tape, steel duct work, caulk and insulation. 
I found that the static pressure in the system was about 1.5 inches of water. I found that the flex duct was installed wrong in the entire house. I found that the plenum was designed wrong. I found duct leaks everywhere. I found the return was not big enough. I found that the rooms with the doors closed were over pressured. I found that the 220 volt feed lines were rubbing on the cabinet of the heat pump. I found the wrong gauge wire was used. but here is the kicker... the system was working. 
I removed all the flex duct and replaced it with steel duct. I double wrapped the attic ducts in r26 insulation. I had a new plenum designed and built. I sealed up the outside envelope of the house with about 100 tubes of caulk (wood sided house!!!). I changed the register grills for less restriction and better throw. I added a second return and 4 inch media filters. I sealed up as much of the ductwork as I could reach (most is in the wall!!). I added transfer ducts in the rooms with doors. I added a programmable thermostat too!!! (with wifi for remote control and data logging)
when I was done, the static pressure was down to .5 or so. The CFM totals from the supply registers went from about 700 cfm to a little under 1400. The electric bill droped 25 percent for the last 6 months. The amount of dust in the house is way down, even with three dogs. Yes this was all very hard, messy and time consuming work (did I tell you that I hate attics????? ). but the results are outstanding in terms of comfort and economy. now if I could just swap out the 5 ton for a 4 ton system, I would be really really happy (short cycling still, but offsets for 4 degrees helps) and find a supplier of turning vanes!!!
bottom line is that you as the homeowner have to become informed, have to find the issues and have to either fix or have the issues fixed before the install. you must be aware of installer workmanship and watch out for shortcuts from your installers. but if you pick a real pro, there will be no shortcuts!!!!! 
as an aside, thank you to all the members of this and other boards who helped me to become an informed consumer!!!


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Bob, on the right side of the keyboard in the middle is a BIG key that says "return" on it.
You shouldn't be so afraid to use it.

There's also nothing wrong with going back and adjusting the text layout...
it makes reading easier. Especially when the information is new.

btw, thanks for compiling it.

hth


----------



## bobinphx (Nov 25, 2011)

Yep, should have taken a little more time with that post. 

I hate to capitalize, I am a really bad speller, so I use word to spell check. Word does not put the returns in correctly, when you cut and paste into this forum. 

sorry about that I will try harder next time!!!!!!!!!!


----------

